# Lindsay Lohan demnächst im US-Playboy!?



## Geldsammler (25 Okt. 2011)

Liebe Freunde,

diese Meldung mussten wir lange genug herbeisehnen! :thumbup:


Nackt-Gerücht: Schauspielerin Lindsay Lohan soll sich angeblich für den "Playboy" ausziehen.

Lässt Lindsay Lohan bald für den "Playboy" die Hüllen fallen? Laut "TMZ.com" soll die 25-Jährige bereits zugestimmt haben, für eine Million US-Dollar nackt auf dem Cover des Männermagazins zu erscheinen. Ihr Sprecher hält sich bedeckt und wollte das Gerücht "weder bestätigen, noch dementieren".

Die Verantwortlichen der Zeitschrift - darunter Gründer Hugh Hefner - boten ihr angeblich zunächst 750.000 Dollar, was der berühmten Blondine jedoch nicht gereicht haben soll. In welcher Ausgabe der Zeitschrift sie erscheinen wird, ist bisher nicht bekannt, allerdings soll sie bereits am Wochenende ein Fotoshooting für den "Playboy" besucht haben.

Zuletzt viele Negativ-Schlagzeilen

Lohan sorgte letzte Woche für Negativ-Schlagzeilen, als sie in Handschellen aus einem Gerichtssaal abgeführt wurde. Wegen der Verletzung ihrer Bewährungsauflagen, die von mehreren Straftaten in der Vergangenheit herrühren, war sie unter anderem zu Sozialdienst verdonnert worden. Diesen hatte sie jedoch mehrfach versäumt.

Nachdem sie ihre Kaution von 100.000 US-Dollar bezahlt hatte, tauchte sie wenig später zu spät in einer Leichenhalle auf, in der sie ihre Sozialstunden ableisten sollte. Sie wurde wieder nach Hause geschickt.

Keine Sonderbehandlung für Lohan

Am nächsten Tag erschien die Schauspielerin allerdings pünktlich und einer der Mitarbeiter versicherte gegenüber den Medien, dass sie keinerlei Sonderbehandlung erfahren führen. "Sie wird Toiletten putzen, die Böden wischen und die Mülleimer leeren", erklärte er gegenüber der 'Los Angeles Times'. 

Quelle: b.z.


----------



## beachkini (25 Okt. 2011)

gefällt mir zwar nicht wirklich, aber würde mich über die bilder trotzdem freuen 

is bestimmt aber eh nix dran. miley cyrus wurde ja auch 2 wochen anch ihrem 18 geb bei einem bekannten pb-fotografen gesichtet und bis jetzt kam nix...sind bei den gesprächen wohl überrascht, dass frau wenig anhat  und machen ein rückzieher


----------



## krawutz (26 Okt. 2011)

Scheint in Sack und Tüten zu sein. Allerdings : wir werden nichts sehen, was wir bei ihr nicht schon gesehen haben (außer den üblichen Photoshop-Verbesserungen natürlich).


----------

